# Loudoun / Fairfax County rides (non club specific)



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

I finally moved from Miami to N. Va. I've been riding the W O&D for sometime now from Ashburn to Purceiville. I want to see if I'm up for a group ride (non club specific or either way). 

In Miami there were a group of guys from many different clubs that rode Wed and Fri Sat Sun. I was wondering if that same type of set up is here in Va??

thx


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

talentous said:


> I finally moved from Miami to N. Va. I've been riding the W O&D for sometime now from Ashburn to Purceiville. I want to see if I'm up for a group ride (non club specific or either way).
> 
> In Miami there were a group of guys from many different clubs that rode Wed and Fri Sat Sun. I was wondering if that same type of set up is here in Va??
> 
> thx


potomac peddlers

http://www.bikepptc.org


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

This group does some night rides etc on the W&OD

http://www.restonbikeclub.org/


----------

